# Linda Barker



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Fucking annoying bitch!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No - fucking annoying bitch voice - I'd gag her and shag her.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> No - fucking annoying bitch voice - I'd gag her and shag her.


Stick your knob in her mouth then you won't need a gag.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> No - fucking annoying bitch voice - I'd gag her and shag her.


she is a horny thing i must admit,do you think she takes it up the axxe [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Good designer.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

If you've got Â£200 she could help you with some interior design. 
http://www.boots.com/shop/product_details.jsp?productid=1039832
I don't think Â£200 will get you anything else mentioned in the previous posts! ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

This one

Boots Gift - Experience Interior Designer - Linda Barker


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Experience the Interior of designer Linda Barker


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Who's Linda Barker? She's not the actress who played Wonder Woman is she? :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nah - she was Lynda Carter

















Not bad for 41


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

Still,
Annoying voice aside, and joining the concensus ...
You would though ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sexy mature.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Has she got any kids??

Defo MILF if she has. Otherwise out of 2 i'd defo give her 1.

Ps. My girlfriend has copied Linda's current hairstyle (the ringlets), so best of both worlds, as she sounds nothing like Linda Barker  ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Defo MILF


That could start a whole new thread, who's your favourite MILF? ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> she is a horny thing i must admit,do you think she takes it up the axxe [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


If she does, she really knows how to have a full sex life!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

MILF?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Mothers I'd Like To Fuck Â 

U know...............like what I'm doing to yer wife


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Gary, type MILF into google ;D

But not while you are at work.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Or do the google image search!

Make sure you have the filters turned off though!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

try milf hunter even better ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> try milf hunter even better ;D


Ahhh, the MILF Hunter. What a fucking good job he's got  ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Ahhh, the MILF Hunter. What a fucking good job he's got  ;D


yeah all those nice locations :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary, type MILF into google Â ;D
> 
> But not while you are at work.


Right on. ;D :-[ :-X


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Mothers I'd Like To Fuck Â
> 
> U know...............like what I'm doing to yer wife Â  Â


Right. Â  But my wife isn't a mother and hates sweaties ;D Â Maybe it's your own mother you are doing.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Whay Hay - get down to your local Asda, Linda's modelling a new range of underwear!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> yeah all those nice locations :-/


Like thats an issue  ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I can think of lots of locations Â ;D

Mmmm...do I go for the easy pink or take on the tricky brown Â ??? (as Steve Davis once said)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I can think of lots of locations Â ;D
> 
> Mmmm...do I go for the easy pink or take on the tricky brown Â ??? (as Steve Davis once said)


you could cannon off one to the other ;D


----------

